

OXO brings great design to syringes - CoryOndrejka
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/oxo_gives_universal_design_a_shot_in_the_arm_13772.asp

======
rjurney
Its definitely more ergonomic for the inexperienced user, but if you regularly
inject yourself you don't find the existing design lacking whatsoever. I take
a shot a week and its a thoughtless, effortless act at this point.

It is a great design, and maybe it would offer a lot of value for older people
with less agile hands?

Cost is the other issue - I bought 200 single-use disposables for like $20
shipped. That will last me almost 4 years.

~~~
ibsulon
Imagine if you have rheumatoid arthritis, or minor neurological impairment -
the kind that comes with age. Eventually, self-administration is not an
option, but delaying this inevitability is a great goal.

~~~
rjurney
Yeah, so thats a good niche for it.

------
lallysingh
So, how much would these be to produce versus the traditional? It's a pretty
big single-use product.

~~~
timr
Yeah, it also looks incredibly wasteful. I would hope that the non-sterile
bits like that gigantic thumb-pad are removable and re-usable.

------
mhb
The worst can opener I've ever used was made by OXO. And their current can
opener designs look like they have the same inexplicably unergonomic handle
shape on the part you turn that mine did. Terrible.

~~~
kragen
Is this the really big convex handle? I think that might be designed for
people who can kind of wrap their hands around things but can't really grasp
anything very tightly.

~~~
mhb
Yes. Intuitively I would have guessed that a better shape would be for the
sides to be convex to keep your fingers from slipping off the handle. And,
based on my experience that is true.

The actual functional opening cutter and gear don't work well either. The
original, cheap non-"ergonomic", all metal ones are far superior.

But based on the reviews at Amazon, many people are delighted with the OXO. Go
figure.

~~~
kragen
You mean concave?

I think that people with finger weakness (or arthritis) have an easier time
with shapes that don't require their fingers to get too close together, and
allow them to apply force over a larger area.

~~~
mhb
Yeah. Sorry - concave.

------
dinkumthinkum
So, this really gives new meaning to "Heroin Chic."

------
die_sekte
I didn't even know that 'designed' syringes could exist. I think those could
help me with my fear of needles.

~~~
rjurney
Repetition cures that in no time.

~~~
lallysingh
Chicken, meet Egg. Egg, this is Chicken.

~~~
rjurney
If you're injecting for fun, maybe.

I don't have a choice. Medical necessity, meet Chicken ;)

~~~
cperciva
_I don't have a choice. Medical necessity, meet Chicken ;)_

Indeed. I discovered that my fear of needles was exceeded by my dislike of
hospitals -- so when it came down to "inject insulin 5-7 times a day or end up
in hospital", the choice was easy.

~~~
rjurney
Yeah, they're like the most simple, convenient medicine delivery mechanism
since... the pill? :)

